# Amt - Mpc - Polar Lights: The Official Press Release



## superduty455

*Auto World licenses tooling for AMT, MPC & Polar Lights model kits, American Muscle/ Ertl Collectibles die-cast* 
March 7, 2008 
South Bend, IN – Auto World (a division of Round 2, LLC) has signed a licensing agreement with RC2/Learning Curve Brands, Inc. of Oak Brook, Illinois. The contract will allow Auto World to produce and market plastic model kits under the well-known brands of AMT, MPC and Polar Lights. Also included are the rights to manufacture 1:18 and 1:24 scale die-cast replicas using the trademarks of American Muscle and Ertl Collectibles. In addition, Auto World will now be handling production of Custom and Premium promotional die-cast vehicles for RC2’s current C&P customer base, with sales continuing through established representatives. 
Thomas E. Lowe, President and Owner of Round 2, is now assembling a team of knowledgeable plastic model and die-cast specialists who are excited about this license opportunity and passionate about reintroducing these brands to their respective communities. Lowe states, “Our goal is to bring back many sought after vintage kits of all types from the AMT and MPC tooling banks, some that haven’t been available for decades. We've recruited model kit expert and creative designer John Greczula from Retro Hobby, Inc. to work with us. The American Muscle tooling bank has great potential, too, and Craig Flickinger, who was the Product Manager for American Muscle for several years, is on board to ensure that collectors are kept as priority one. Using our own production facilities, we will have the capability to adjust quantities of the model and die cast lines to satisfy market demand. We will not rely solely on old tooling, but will develop new tools as well.” 
Further, Lowe states, “2008 is going to be a roller coaster ride for us as we prepare our game plan and get things moving. There is an incredible amount of information to be absorbed and organization that must take place. We understand the modeling and die-cast markets have changed and that several large mass-retail chains are beginning to turn their backs on stocking these products. We will try and slow that down by introducing new and innovative products, hopefully enticing them to support our brands. I learned a lot when I ran my previous company, Playing Mantis, and I intend to use all of my knowledge and contacts to the maximum. For me, it’s an opportunity of a lifetime.” 
Tom Lowe and RC2 Brands, Inc. are no strangers to each other. Lowe, an entrepreneur known for his expertise in collectible automotive subject matter, sold his first company, Playing Mantis, Inc. to RC2 in 2004. Lowe founded Playing Mantis in 1994 and resurrected the classic Johnny Lightning brand, producing small-scale die-cast replicas and electric slot cars catering to the adult collector. Enthusiastic response resulted in phenomenal growth of the brand, and spurred Lowe to venture into other areas, including Polar Lights plastic model kits and Memory Lane seasonal product. 
Round 2 was established by Lowe in 2005 and reintroduced electric slot cars under the Auto World brand, an iconic hobby catalog trademark which Lowe purchased from Auto World’s founder, Oscar Koveleski. 
Round 2 is an innovative collectibles company located in South Bend, Indiana. Its family of brands includes Auto World, currently featuring X-Traction, ThunderJet and Super III 1:64 scale electric slot racers and racing sets; Forever Fun Holiday Collectibles, featuring detailed recreations of favorite holiday characters and EarthGlow Candles, featuring unique licensed candles and candle toppers. Round 2 is proud to add AMT, MPC and Polar Lights model kits, American Muscle and Ertl Collectibles die-cast to its portfolio of brands. 

Great news!!!
Chris


----------



## revelo

Ok guys, start squeezing your wallets


----------



## SUNGOD

That's great news! Hopefully we'll see some old favourites back plus dare I say it.......some new toolings?


----------



## robertwadehall

Sounds promising...it will be interesting to see what releases they announce for '08.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

I drive past the new building every day on my way to work. This would explain why my wallet has been tingling in my pocket lately I've been hearing rumors around town and from former Playing Mantis employees and now it's been confirmed. Best of luck to them and hopefully they will pick up the Trek license for the U.S. and we can finally get a 1/350 TOS E!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

I feel from the press release, that it will be model cars only.


----------



## tlowe

Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?

Tom Lowe


----------



## Jimmy B

I'll bite Tom... Why ARE you about to Sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner???


(rubs hands together in eager anticipation)


----------



## robertwadehall

Jimmy B said:


> I'll bite Tom... Why ARE you about to Sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner???
> 
> 
> (rubs hands together in eager anticipation)



Hmmm..I wonder if there will be some goodies tied in w/ the new Star Trek movie?


----------



## MonsterModelMan

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


Hi Tom! Congratulations on your newest venture! If I can be of any help, please e-mail me!

Glad to see you back in the game again with plastic model kits!!!

MMM


----------



## Dave Hussey

I note that after Polar Lights demise a few years ago, a couple of other companies appeared to fill the sci fi / horror model market niche. They have been doing a great job and in a short time have established significant customer loyalty and brand good will through high service standards and great products that we have been asking for for years.

I sincerely hope this development does not negatively impact them. 

Huzz


----------



## Marko

Thanks Tom and Chris!! Great news. Will be looking forward to any new releases!!


----------



## clark_savage

Warner = DC Comics??? Intriquing....


----------



## kit-junkie

Dave Hussey said:


> I note that after Polar Lights demise a few years ago, a couple of other companies appeared to fill the sci fi / horror model market niche. They have been doing a great job and in a short time have established significant customer loyalty and brand good will through high service standards and great products that we have been asking for for years.
> 
> I sincerely hope this development does not negatively impact them.
> 
> Huzz


Here, here. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1bluegtx

Told you guys he would be back!

BRIAN


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Wow, this is really BIG news. 

Congratulations on your acquisitions Mr. Lowe. 

I hope that you and your team will decide to put out some new figure kits using the Universal, Star Trek and Warner licenses.

Please consider re-popping the Spock with snakes kit. I love this kit and I really think it would be an excellent seller.

It's a great time to be in this hobby for sure.

RK


----------



## fluke

*FAR OUT!!!!!! *
*Thanks Tom and all involved!*


----------



## DinoMike

I hope that this venture might lead to (among other things) a reissue of the old AMT "Leif Ericson/Interplanetary UFO" kit... I've been wanting that one, but not enough to may what it's going for on the online auctions.

Too bad Tom Lowe didn't mention a Disney license... guess the Pirates & Haunted Mansion kits will stay in the storeroom for the foreseeable future...


----------



## F91

4 Words- BIONIC WOMAN REPAIR KIT!!!




Ducks, still is struck, shuffles off, mumbling........


----------



## Auroranut

Let's see- Six million dollar man & Bionic woman kits, Dark Shadows, Da Vinci kits, Glo Heads, weird show cars, Spock with snakes.........
Well.....

Chris


----------



## superduty455

As Tom L. mentioned they will not only be doing model car kits. John G also confirmed this. MPC and AMT have quite a bit of varied tools. I would suspect 2009 to be pretty exciting as 2008 will be a year to get things aligned and ready. Thanks Tom, John and everyone involved. It looks to be an exciting time in the hobby again. Chris


----------



## xsavoie

It seems that Tom wants to release new kits,as well as reissue old kits.I don't want to press my luck on the Aurora reissues,but I do believe that he missed a golden opportunity in the past by not releasing The Apache Warrior,The Confederate Raider as well as the Gold Knight On Horse.No licences are needed on these by the way.Of course,several kits from AMT,MPC would be welcomed as well.What will be the percentage of Sci-Fi,monster,and the likes of kits to be released,compared to the cars.:woohoo:


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Tom, I stand corrected! Thanks for the news.


----------



## SUNGOD

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I drive past the new building every day on my way to work. This would explain why my wallet has been tingling in my pocket lately I've been hearing rumors around town and from former Playing Mantis employees and now it's been confirmed. Best of luck to them and hopefully they will pick up the Trek license for the U.S. and we can finally get a 1/350 TOS E!!!!




And the 1/350 Motion Picture 'Klingon Battlecruiser' that was in the planning stages before PL collapsed a few years back.


----------



## falcondesigns

Conratulations Tom,I hope you will find room in you line for a 1/18 scale Black Beauty from the Green Hornet TV show.It will go great to the Batmobile thats showing up now.Alexander


----------



## Bobman

xsavoie said:


> It seems that Tom wants to release new kits,as well as reissue old kits.I don't want to press my luck on the Aurora reissues,but I do believe that he missed a golden opportunity in the past by not releasing The Apache Warrior,The Confederate Raider as well as the Gold Knight On Horse.No licences are needed on these by the way.Of course,several kits from AMT,MPC would be welcomed as well.What will be the percentage of Sci-Fi,monster,and the likes of kits to be released,compared to the cars.:woohoo:


He also missed a golden opportunity that was the re-release of Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde kit.

Good luck Tom

Bob


----------



## flyingfrets

SUNGOD said:


> And the 1/350 Motion Picture 'Klingon Battlecruiser' that was in the planning stages before PL collapsed a few years back.


Though I was quite sad to see the departure of PL, I'd hardly call it a collapse.

Also thought I read in another thread somewere 'round these parts that a 1/350 TOS Enterprise was also in the pipeline at the time the sale of PL was being negotiated. If Tom's going after the Trek license, it'd sure be great news if *that* one was resurected!


----------



## mcdougall

Does this mean more Monster Models? New or re-pops? If this trend continues I'm shutting down my evil bay account!
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD

flyingfrets said:


> Though I was quite sad to see the departure of PL, I'd hardly call it a collapse.
> 
> Also thought I read in another thread somewere 'round these parts that a 1/350 TOS Enterprise was also in the pipeline at the time the sale of PL was being negotiated. If Tom's going after the Trek license, it'd sure be great news if *that* one was resurected!




Ok, maybe collapse wasn't the best choice of words.....how about closing down of PL? It would be nice to see a 1/350 OS Enterprise but I thought the preparation and plans for the K'Tinga were more advanced and also there seems to be a lot of people who want the K'Tinga done seeing as we only have the terrible old AMT kit to contend with and we have numerous Enterprise's. So 'that' one I think would be a good choice for them too!


----------



## John P

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


I take back everything I said about you when you sold PM/PL.
God bless you, sir. 

Don't forget we poor sci fi/fantasy modelers.


----------



## Capt. Krik

This is great news, Tom! It will be nice to see the old AMT, Mpc and Polar Lights kits back on the shelves. Hopefully some new releases to go along with the older kits.

Man! First Moebius then Monarch and now this, who says modeling is dead!


----------



## F91

HEY!!!!!!!! Pirates of the Carribean!!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall

That's it...I'm buying a bigger house...!
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink

WOW!!!! This is great news! I can't wait to see what Tom has in store for us...... Congrats, Tom Lowe!


----------



## jbond

It would figure they'd make the K'Tinga right after I ordered Rel's...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

John P said:


> I take back everything I said about you when you sold PM/PL.
> God bless you, sir.
> 
> Don't forget we poor sci fi/fantasy modelers.




Wow. And when John says "everything", that is _a lot!_ :freak:

I look forward to your announcements of what's to be released.


----------



## xsavoie

Would love to see that Changing Vampire and Mummy from MPC being reissued.Can we also hope for never done in styrene before,Nautilus.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

I'd like to see some quality kits that would sell well. Last thing we need are a bunch of mediocre kits that clog the shelfs and don't sell. that will hurt the hobby!

Steve


----------



## Zorro

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I'd like to see some quality kits that would sell well. Last thing we need are a bunch of mediocre kits that clog the shelfs and don't sell. that will hurt the hobby!
> 
> Steve


Forget it, Steve. They're on a roll!


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> Let's see- Six million dollar man & Bionic woman kits, Dark Shadows, Da Vinci kits, Glo Heads, weird show cars, Spock with snakes.........
> Well.....
> 
> Chris


Dont forget the amt Bigfoot figure kit that they did that came with glow in the dark bones ect.


----------



## xr4sam

The Lowe-ster is BACK IN DA SADDLE!

Bring it on, Tom! Are the Trek kits going to be marketed under the Auto World banner, or will you put those under a separate banner? Or has that been decided yet?

Good to see you back on top of the world!


----------



## Auroranut

wolfman66 said:


> Dont forget the amt Bigfoot figure kit that they did that came with glow in the dark bones ect.


Sorry 'bout that wolfman- I forgot about that! There's also the Strange Change kits and the POTC kits. 

Chris.


----------



## CaptFrank

Yay!!:woohoo:
He's back!!

I'd like to see_ Independence_, and _Casablanca_ -class
carrier kits of decent size.

Oh, wait. Wrong forum...

Hey! I read everyone's posts. The good stuff has already been mentioned!


----------



## razorwyre1

F91 said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! Pirates of the Carribean!!!!!!!


not to mention haunted mansion!

another vote for glo-heads (which might do well if marketed to the halloween decor/crafts niche).



Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I'd like to see some quality kits that would sell well. Last thing we need are a bunch of mediocre kits that clog the shelfs and don't sell. that will hurt the hobby!


amen

hey, jut thought of something... could this mean that some of the stuff that was scuttled when PL was sold will be revived???

THANK YOU MR. LOWE!

happy days are here again!!!!!!!!


----------



## kangg7

wow..wooo hoooo... awesome... hey lets party!!!! aaah sorry folks.

ahh mr. lowe, congradulations and welcome back dude!!!


----------



## wolfman66

Auroranut said:


> Sorry 'bout that wolfman- I forgot about that! There's also the Strange Change kits and the POTC kits.
> 
> Chris.


Those Strange changing kits are a pain to get get on ebay specially the time machine one.I would like to see those make a come back


----------



## xsavoie

I'm sure that Tom Lowe has learned a few things from Moebius and Monarch.Either improve the old reissued kits or make some brand new sophisticated kits.It's the only way to appeal to the mature modelers of today which which an important part of the buying force.All the manufacturers that do so are rewarded with great market sales,like Tamiya and others like them.I wonder if Moebius and Monarch will remain independant or eventually merge with Polar Lights in the near future if P.L. proves to be successful.Both options probably have their own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Actually - Polarlights is the one that set the pace - They improved - Made new models that did very well for the most part - I think Monarch and moebius have benefited from that - Also. I think that the three will do well together - They are all three Great business.

My two (75 cents) worth of thought... 

Gerry-Lynn

The A Corp??? That's another matter...


----------



## LGFugate

God Bless Us, Everyone!

:hat:

Larry


----------



## THRUSH Central

Tom - Why don't you contact the "A Corp" people, buy/lease their molds and rescue the"great unwashed" from their need for an AURORA fix? I, being one of them? You have the ability to take what has up to this point been verbal promise and make it, once again, AURORA "heaven"/reality. IF the molds exist and IF they were wanting to do what they can't/wont it would be a marriage made in heaven - YOU and the AURORA molds. Releasing what you haven't so far. AAHHH, the mouth salivates just thinking about it. Just a thought. THRUSH.


----------



## SUNGOD

xsavoie said:


> I'm sure that Tom Lowe has learned a few things from Moebius and Monarch.Either improve the old reissued kits or make some brand new sophisticated kits.It's the only way to appeal to the mature modelers of today which which an important part of the buying force.All the manufacturers that do so are rewarded with great market sales,like Tamiya and others like them.I wonder if Moebius and Monarch will remain independant or eventually merge with Polar Lights in the near future if P.L. proves to be successful.Both options probably have their own advantages and disadvantages.



Agreed! If Polar Lights bring out newer sci fi and creature kits I think they should be of very high quality and accuracy and primarily aimed at the mature buyer who has a bit of spare money to burn, and has wanted certain subjects since they were young (obviously kids can make them too though). Just going after the mass market kits for kids could be a big mistake and it seems to be older modellers who buy most of the kits now and manufacturers like Tamiya, Hasegawa and Dragon have realised that they have to give aircraft and armour modellers quality and accuracy, and it's paid off for them.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

SUNGOD said:


> If Polar Lights bring out newer sci fi and creature kits...


The only problem is that Polar Lights will never release anything new. The name "Polar Lights" is owned by RC2, let's not forget that. I'm guessing that Mr. Lowe will have to come up with a new brand name.


----------



## StarshipClass

Lloyd Collins said:


> I feel from the press release, that it will be model cars only.


GREAT PROVOCATIVE QUESTION, THERE, LLOYD! :thumbsup:

You always know just the right thing to say. We'd have been chasing our tails for hours without your clever strategy!


----------



## Auroranut

THRUSH Central said:


> Tom - Why don't you contact the "A Corp" people, buy/lease their molds and rescue the"great unwashed" from their need for an AURORA fix? I, being one of them? You have the ability to take what has up to this point been verbal promise and make it, once again, AURORA "heaven"/reality. IF the molds exist and IF they were wanting to do what they can't/wont it would be a marriage made in heaven - YOU and the AURORA molds. Releasing what you haven't so far. AAHHH, the mouth salivates just thinking about it. Just a thought. THRUSH.


Now there's a great idea!! That would be the perfect solution!! Tom could lease the molds, Jerry could have the pressure taken off him while he recuperates, we could have our Aurora kits! Everone wins. Well done TC! 
Now, is it feasible?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

PerfesserCoffee said:


> GREAT PROVOCATIVE QUESTION, THERE, LLOYD! :thumbsup:
> 
> You always know just the right thing to say. We'd have been chasing our tails for hours without your clever strategy!


 Tom Lowe posted this in response to the 'car only' idea:
Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?

Tom Lowe 

I'm sure there will be Monster models too!
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner

Thrush, Only one small problem with that...........A Corp owns NO molds!
They only own a book with a list of molds written in it!

Sorry, I just couldn't reaist!


----------



## SUNGOD

Prince of Styrene II said:


> The only problem is that Polar Lights will never release anything new. The name "Polar Lights" is owned by RC2, let's not forget that. I'm guessing that Mr. Lowe will have to come up with a new brand name.



I don't care if they call themselves Arctic Blizzard, as long as they give us some good stuff!


----------



## John P

And not a lot of dang cars!


----------



## mcdougall

Wait a minute he could finish off the Monstermobiles Series...(oooh...gonna pay for that remark)
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie

You might not be totally right Dave.I'm sure they own the molds on their butts.:woohoo:


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> And not a lot of dang cars!


Unless, of course, were talking about some *new* funny cars and rail dragsters. I mean like the ones running right now. They've pretty much beat the nostalgia thing to death, haven't they? Lets see some new releases. How many years has it been now??? Revell has dropped the ball where drag racing fans are concerned. I haven't bought a Revell car kit in years, because of that. Someone should pick up where they left off.


----------



## DinoMike

Prince of Styrene II said:


> The only problem is that Polar Lights will never release anything new. The name "Polar Lights" is owned by RC2, let's not forget that. I'm guessing that Mr. Lowe will have to come up with a new brand name.


 It says in the press release that Mr. Lowe has acquired the rights to use the brand as well.


----------



## Mark McGovern

I'd have posted sooner, but after reading the press release my tears of joy shorted out my keyboard. In anticipation that this thread will degenerate pretty quickly into a wish list, here's mine:

*I'LL TAKE WHATEVER I CAN GET!!!*

We missed you, Mr. Lowe.

Mark McG.


----------



## Nighteagle2001

DinoMike said:


> It says in the press release that Mr. Lowe has acquired the rights to use the brand as well.


Oooo. I didn't notice that. Quite spiffy!


----------



## kit-junkie

Mark McGovern said:


> I'd have posted sooner, but after reading the press release my tears of joy shorted out my keyboard. In anticipation that this thread will degenerate pretty quickly into a wish list, here's mine:
> 
> I'LL TAKE WHATEVER I CAN GET!!!
> 
> We missed you, Mr. Lowe.
> 
> Mark McG.



Doesn't nearly every thread regarding new companies, acquisitions, license agreements and kit releases degrade into a wish list? 

P.S. You need to buy better keyboards.


----------



## Mark McGovern

...OR - get back to my waterproof work bench.

Mark McGee, I'm such a softie.


----------



## buzzconroy

Tom will name it Northern Lights lol

Buzz


----------



## xsavoie

Since RC wanted to get rid of taking the responsibility in issuing the kit part of their enterprise,I am sure that they are very happy that Mr. Lowe is taking care of this dead duck,so to speak.:hat:


----------



## Seaview

Mitchellmania was correct over at the Moebius forum; these really ARE the good ol' days!


----------



## BatToys

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


Hi Tom,
This is Frank, I interviewed you twice years ago at the Chicago Hobby Expo. I hope we see some Batman kits. 

Reissue the Aurora Superman and Batman with restored emblems?
Batman Dark Knight kits?

The Captain Action people are anxious to make new DC costumes. Any chance of that?

Frank


----------



## razorwyre1

Dave Hussey said:


> I note that after Polar Lights demise a few years ago, a couple of other companies appeared to fill the sci fi / horror model market niche. They have been doing a great job and in a short time have established significant customer loyalty and brand good will through high service standards and great products that we have been asking for for years.
> 
> I sincerely hope this development does not negatively impact them.
> 
> Huzz


i doubt that it will. first of all, our 2 new companies have a fantastic reputation. this development just stokes the fires higher, however it does mean that they will have to select their subjects very carefully.



xsavoie said:


> I'm sure that Tom Lowe has learned a few things from Moebius and Monarch.Either improve the old reissued kits or make some brand new sophisticated kits.It's the only way to appeal to the mature modelers of today which which an important part of the buying force.All the manufacturers that do so are rewarded with great market sales,like Tamiya and others like them.


while i hope that the influence of the newbies will raise the bar, p.l.'s marketing strategy was very different than theirs. (i asked the folks at my lhs  about monarch, and was rewarded with blank stares.)


----------



## Dr. Pretorius

It all sounds good to me.

I can bide my time.


----------



## mr rogers

wouldnt be great if they lower the price of kits also


----------



## John P

They were already as cheap as they could get. Any lower, no profits, and the company closes down. You want that?


----------



## mcdougall

RIGHT YOU ARE JOHN P. After paying 'Resin' prices for the past 10 years...Styrene prices are already cheap,cheap,cheap. For the price of one good resin kit I bought 10 Nosferatu kits,(as gifts and for myself) the last thing I want to see is these 3 great companies undercutting each other and losing profits that spells disaster for them and us...I want to savor these days...not save a buck, I've already been where I've had money in my pocket and not a kit to be found...no thanks! Besides, at $20-35 each it's affordable to all who love this hobby...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## fluke

I wonder if the e-bay rate alone for *C-57D* would be enough cause for its re-release??? I'd easily pay 50.00 against what?.... 150.00 or what ever it goes for these days.

.....and I also give my vote for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise!! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon

fluke said:


> I wonder if the e-bay rate alone for *C-57D* would be enough cause for its re-release??? I'd easily pay 50.00 against what?.... 150.00 or what ever it goes for these days.


I'd go for that. I missed it the first time out and wont spend that much for it. I'd gladly do $50 for it though. Maybe they could finaly do the Americanized Big G that they had prototyped.


----------



## SUNGOD

I wouldn't be surprised if the C-57D gets reissued eventually seeing as it's getting such high prices on Ebay! 

I'd also love to see that Godzilla from the 1998 film released in styrene too. 
It was an excellent sculpt!


----------



## SUNGOD

mr rogers said:


> wouldnt be great if they lower the price of kits also


It would be great to have everything in life dead cheap but these companies have to make a profit and it takes a lot of money to make these kits. Considering the cost on some things I don't think the kit prices of a company like Polar Lights were expensive in the slightest.


----------



## kit-junkie

Wouldn't it be great to see made in America on everything? :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro

kit-junkie said:


> Wouldn't it be great to see made in America on everything? :thumbsup:


Sure. As long as you were willing to pay twice as much.


----------



## Mark McGovern

mcdougall said:


> ...After paying 'Resin' prices for the past 10 years...Styrene prices are already cheap,cheap,cheap...


Amen brother - I just made the same point over on Gillmen's Restored Wolf Man thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212928&page=2



Zorro said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kit-junkie*
> _Wouldn't it be great to see made in America on everything? :thumbsup:_
> 
> Sure. As long as you were willing to pay twice as much.


Which, in order to keep those jobs in this country, I would. Better to let the free market determine the price structure here than to let the economies of other countries boom while ours goes bust.

Mark McG.


----------



## SUNGOD

kit-junkie said:


> Wouldn't it be great to see made in America on everything? :thumbsup:



I'm British but companies like Airfix have had to take their manufacturing overseas to China otherwise they just can't exist. It would be nice if manufacturing could be kept in our own countries but it's just not an option any more for British or American kit manufacturers. They have to go where it's cheapest.


----------



## Zorro

Mark McGovern said:


> Which, in order to keep those jobs in this country, I would. Better to let the free market determine the price structure here than to let the economies of other countries boom while ours goes bust.
> 
> Mark McG.


I would too, Mark. But double the cost on any of the "current" styrene kits being happlily discussed and/or anticipated on this board and let the bichin' begin. Too many people _don't _want to pay the price.


----------



## SUNGOD

Mark McGovern said:


> Amen brother - I just made the same point over on Gillmen's Restored Wolf Man thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212928&page=2
> 
> Which, in order to keep those jobs in this country, I would. Better to let the free market determine the price structure here than to let the economies of other countries boom while ours goes bust.
> 
> Mark McG.



I think our only concern should be supporting companies like Monarch, Polar Lights and Moebius and not griping about the prices. Small companies like these and us can't solve the job problems in America, Britain or anywhere else. That's the job of politicians and market forces!


----------



## kit-junkie

Zorro said:


> Sure. As long as you were willing to pay twice as much.


And keep manufacturing here? Sure! I'll do that instead of shipping most of our money overseas, any day. 

Why are people so okay with shipping our money elsewhere? We complain about the economy and steadily give our money to LCC (Low Cost Country) suppliers and manufacturers. In return, what do we get? Those countries surely don't buy our goods. Greed and/or the "save a few pennies" mentality could be the undoing of this country, if we're not careful. It's already happening in places.



Mark McGovern said:


> Better to let the free market determine the price structure here than to let the economies of other countries boom while ours goes bust.
> 
> Mark McG.


Well put, Mr. McG. Very well put.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

Ditto!!! I agree with you Mark M. It's about time we take care of US.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## Mark McGovern

SUNGOD said:


> ...British or American kit manufacturers. They have to go where it's cheapest.


Sadly, that's all too true, S.G. Much as I hate to admit it, nobody can operate without keeping an eye on the bottom line. And the bottom line is mindful of no one. BTW, it's reassuring in its own lousy way, to hear that the British economy is feeling the growing pains of globalization as much as ours is.



Zorro said:


> ...double the cost on any of the "current" styrene kits...and let the bichin' begin. Too many people _don't _want to pay the price.


Again, that's all too true, Zee. What _I'd_ like to have happen and what _will _happen are almost always two entirely different things.



SUNGOD said:


> ...our only concern should be supporting companies like Monarch, Polar Lights and Moebius... Small companies like these and us can't solve the job problems in America, Britain or anywhere else...


That much we CAN do. Probably the best idea posted on this thread today, S.G.


----------



## Ravenauthor

I know Lindberg is owned by a big company, but the new Statue of Liberty and Eagle model kits both have the Made in the USA logo on them, and I didn't think their prices were outrageous. They are simple kits though. I understand that the smaller companies probably can't match this, but if it only added ten to twenty dollars to the price of each kit, then yes, I rather it be made within the US. Would be worth it if it cut down the waiting time of shipping overseas.


----------



## kit-junkie

sorry...


----------



## spindrift

Tom-
IF you do new Star Trek tooling may I emphasize the FIRST new tooling kit you do should be the 1/350 Original Uss Enterprise....I think it is practically unanimous among all Trek builders as the next MUST Trek kit. I am sure Thomas Sasser will be available to assist..
Gary:hat:


----------



## John P

So we got some people complaining that model kits should be cheaper, and we have other people complaining that they'd pay double to keep manufacturing in their home country.

:freak:

Another hundred years, people will be complaining that products are made on Mars instead of Earth. Damn those Marsies for stealing good Earthling jobs by producing good products for less woolongs. Heck, I'd pay six times as much for a Mars shuttle model if it was made here on Earth, by good ol Earth laborers. Marsies don't deserve to earn a living on their own planet, after all! Nobody actually NEEDS an export market to survive!

Considering China is on Earth, how 'bout we consider ourselves ahead already.


----------



## wolfman66

I dont care where they make the kits.Im just glad that they will be bringing back some of the classics of yesteryear


----------



## SUNGOD

spindrift said:


> Tom-
> IF you do new Star Trek tooling may I emphasize the FIRST new tooling kit you do should be the 1/350 Original Uss Enterprise....I think it is practically unanimous among all Trek builders as the next MUST Trek kit. I am sure Thomas Sasser will be available to assist..
> Gary:hat:





As I posted in the Star Trek kit request thread.....I want to see the OS Enterprise in 1/350 too but I'd say it makes more sense to do the 1/350 K'Tinga first seeing as they'd started on it before and I've seen just as many people wanting that.


----------



## Zorro

John P said:


> Another hundred years, people will be complaining that products are made on Mars instead of Earth. Damn those Marsies for stealing good Earthling jobs by producing good products for less woolongs. Heck, I'd pay six times as much for a Mars shuttle model if it was made here on Earth, by good ol Earth laborers. Marsies don't deserve to earn a living on their own planet, after all! Nobody actually NEEDS an export market to survive!


 
I'm _sure_ we can work out some kind of trade agreement.


----------



## Auroranut

We have to remember that we're a more limited market. Aircraft and auto modellers are more numerous, therefore kits can be cheaper as there are more sales for a given mold (if it's a popular kit). Because of our smaller market, the prices are naturally going to be higher. I'd say we are lucky to be able to have new kits at all and should be thankful that we have enthusiastic people who are willing to take a chance with their hard earned money to have their kits produced at all!! I don't care where they're produced, or how long they take to produce. The fact is they're being produced. For that I, for one, am grateful.

Chris.


----------



## phrankenstign

Woo-hoo!

For once, I won't ask Tom's company to produce...

BIG PHRANKIE!!! BIG PHRANKIE!!! BIG PHRANKIE!!!


----------



## Geoff Boaz

To be quite honest... relating to model building... Star Trek items do nothing for me. Ships, ships, and more ships, another figure of Kirk, Spock or Klingon. The only positive might be that they could be based on the new movie. Other than that, I'll pass. But pop some confederate raiders, apache chiefs, whacky Dentist, dr. deadly, the victim (or whatever) and I'm all over those, two of each at least. There are so many cool kit ideas for re-poping kits, that it would be a shame to just focus on old stand-by properties like Trek, Star Wars, etc.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> So we got some people complaining that model kits should be cheaper, and we have other people complaining that they'd pay double to keep manufacturing in their home country.
> 
> :freak:
> 
> Considering China is on Earth, how 'bout we consider ourselves ahead already.


Considering this country has enough issues without outsourcing all of our manufacturing to other countries, lets not. :freak:


----------



## razorwyre1

one wonderful thing which i dont see changing is that there's a cooperative, rather than competitive spirit among the companies. which is as it should be, because, seriously, none of us here are going to not buy a styrene kit that they want because theres another that they want more. we might defer the purchase for a short time, but both of them WILL be bought. and we all win. 

the only dicey thing is that all 3 of the companies have very similar logos, which was ok when it was just our 2 new friends, who were selling nearly exclusively to the devoted modeler, but might become an issue now that polar has re-entered the marketplace. (i'm sure it will be worked out amicably, because having all 3 of these companies operating at the same time helps all of them, and they all know it. 

regarding the licensing issue, multiple companies can produce models of the same character at the same time in the same market. it all depends on the wording of the license itself. exclusivity seems to have gone by the boards some years back. (i know that in the halloween industry, different companies were all producing licensed rubber masks of the same characters at the same time, seperated only by price point.)

as to licensed vs. original designs, and retail price point, remember that polar's strategy was aimed at trying to get more than just we die hards (and even more than the occasional modeler) to purchase a kit, and to do so at a store other than a specialty hobby shop. in that light, licensed characters are the only way to go, and the price will be influenced by what the market will bear as well as the general publics perception of what a model kit should cost.


----------



## Auroranut

I just had a thought (rare, but true). Mr. Lowe, if you plan on bringing back some of the AMT/ MPC figures, PLEASE either use original box art, or very well built and painted kits. I was put off buying the new tool '57 Chev for months by the awful builtup on the box! We all know there's lovely parts in there, but the average casual modeller might not. As you no doubt know, bad presentation, bad sales!! 

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

Auroranut said:


> ...We all know there's lovely parts in there, but the average casual modeller might not. As you no doubt know, bad presentation, bad sales!!


Good point.


----------



## SUNGOD

kit-junkie said:


> Considering this country has enough issues without outsourcing all of our manufacturing to other countries, lets not. :freak:



Junkie that's the way things are at the moment. It's the same here in Britain. We don't manufacture anything like we used too but other things have taken over from manufacturing jobs instead. If you're talking about some of the big mega corporations that treat their workforce really bad then I could understand but small companies like Moebius, Monarch and Polar Lights don't have any choice. They can't survive otherwise.

It's pointless complaining about it and we should be grateful that companies like them exist in todays hugely competitive climate.


----------



## kit-junkie

I understand the issue completely. That doesn't mean I have to like it. It's only pointless complaining about a lost cause. I don't feel the cause is lost. 

How were those manufacturing jobs replaced? Where did the new jobs come from? Was it fast food?


----------



## the Dabbler

Actually not, Kit Junkie. In my area, around Pittsburgh, Pa. there was more steel produced on any given day during WWII than ALL of Europe put together, but it was in 100 year old mills and at great labor costs. General Motors was the largest corporation in the world.

But now there is not ONE single mill in the confines of the city. My town was noted for the biggest seamless tube/pipe mill in the world, ( We even had "Tube City Beer", not to be confused with "Iron City" in Pittsburgh )
making shells during WWII.Now those are gone too. But the South has newer, more modern mills that use less manpower ( and less union labor). Germany was on it's butt, as was Korea, Japan Middle East, etc. Any foriegner who had money bought a Cadillac. Now the Middle East doesn't ride camels any more but the oil money buys BMW's. Germany and Japan are rebuilt world economies with more efficient and competitive production. It IS a world economy now and the free market does set the rates.

The jobs in Pittsburgh meanwhile went to Pitt University, et. al., for medical, space, and robotic research and development, more of a 'service' sector. Instead of millworkers at union wages there are now DR'.s and PHD's. More hospitals and white color/professional jobs. Plus it is still the headquarters for some of the biggest corporations.


----------



## F91

Weird!!! Germany's Auto workers are ALL union. Wonder what the difference is?


----------



## the Dabbler

I have no idea. But I know their unemployment rate is more than twice ours ??? Maybe the Japanese cars or Korean or whoever is outpricing them. But with the oil problem ( i.e., India and China are sucking up tons of it and boosting the price) maybe that's part of it??


----------



## BigH827

Id rather have cheap kits, now if they could find a company to inject the plastic into the molds here for the same price as China or Eastern Europe, that would be great, but the days of Revell makeing crappy kits like there 1/35 Sherman on site, or Monogram haveing the molds for the 1/48 B-29(a very nice kit) made across town and then doing the injection work back at there factory isnt going to happen again.
Over at StarShipModeler the owner of Moebius said he would have to raise the price of his kits way higher if he had the boxes made here. So be happy at what you have, be glad that people are willing to work togeather not to destroy each other and produce kits that work togeather, as the monster kits do.

Now as for kits Id like to see all of the old AMT Star Trek kits redone, though if posable fixes made like putting the plasma gun and new engine fronts for the Romulan Bird of Prey, and though it would no dought cost to much repair the molds for the AMT Refit E to return it back to being a smoothy. Then hunt down the person or persons who had those lines put in and kick them in the butt.
The XB-70 would be nice to see again, but Im sure that the PL Trek kits will be back pretty fast as except for the Scorpion they all sold well.


----------



## mcdougall

A quick question: Tom, are you still going to use the name Polar Lights? Just wondering because that's how we are referring to you at the moment...now a longer question...
Any chance of you releasing the kits Aurora was warned off of doing? I'm speaking of the Monster Scenes of course and also the infamous Madam Toussaud Chamber of Horrors kits:
...the Hanging Tree...The Pendulum...the Gallows... the Electric Chair...the Rack...and Ripleys Iron Maiden, might cause quite a stir, as did the first in the series ...the Guillotine... it was all but banned in the 60s', but I don't remember any complaints when Polar lights re-released it in the 90s'. All I do know is that I'd buy 'em all today if they were available... I've got the Hanging Tree (Pythonkits resin) and think it's pretty cool. If you compare these kits to some of the kits available in resin, by todays standards, their rather tame, and they do hold historical significance...
Mcdee


----------



## xr4sam

McDee--

In one of Tom's posts, he says that he got the rights to the name "Polar Lights" back in all the horse-trading.

As long as he didn't have to take the twits that were responsible for killing AMT!

On second thought, maybe he could put them to work sweeping the loading dock!


----------



## StarshipClass

John P said:


> Don't forget _[us]_ poor sci fi/fantasy modelers.


DAGNABBIT!


----------



## SUNGOD

kit-junkie said:


> I understand the issue completely. That doesn't mean I have to like it. It's only pointless complaining about a lost cause. I don't feel the cause is lost.
> 
> How were those manufacturing jobs replaced? Where did the new jobs come from? Was it fast food?



I can't say where all the replacement jobs come from and what they all are but I would say that from what I see day to day the job situation is not any worse here than it used to be, though obviously it's far from perfect and a lot of manufacturing jobs have gone to places like China. 

Polar Lights and Moebius aren't going to go and manufacture in the US just because you don't like them manufacturing in China. They're not like certain companies who have lower costs. The cost of tooling these kits up is expensive and they have to go where's cheapest. 

It's either that or we don't get the kits! Simple as that and seeing as one or two people constantly complain about prices of kits, who can blame them for wanting to keep manufacturing costs down. I personally don't mind paying more myself for kits that I want. I'd rather that than have nothing.

And unless it affects you directly does it matter that much whether "Made in the USA" is on the box or not? All that matters surely is that we get the kits! Again Polar Lights, Moebius and Monarch can't solve the job problems in the US and there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## kit-junkie

SUNGOD said:


> And unless it affects you directly does it matter that much whether "Made in the USA" is on the box or not?


That's just scary...

I guess the world _is_ flat.


----------



## Mark McGovern

wolfman66 said:


> ...Im just glad that they will be bringing back some of the classics of yesteryear


I'd still _prefer _that the manufacturing jobs stay in the U.S. of A. (or Great Britain, if you're looking at this from across the pond). But once they're on our store shelves, I'll still buy those classic, dang me. I share k-j's point of view, but I'm afraid the globalization beasts have gotten out of Pandora's box.




razorwyre 1 said:


> ...the only dicey thing is that all 3 of the companies have very similar logos, which was ok when it was just our 2 new friends... [/QUOTE]I gave Frank a little jibe about that, saying that the Moebius and Monarch logos are almost identical - tough for us baby boomers to distinguish. But I know that good ol' Aurora box art (or that of Chris White in the not-too-distant future) when I see it, so *somebody* will be getting my money. I'm just not sure who.





razorwyre 1 said:


> Mark McG.


----------



## ClubTepes

The timing of Tom Getting back into a lot of these properties makes a lot of sense.

PL had 'Speed Racer' and a Speed Racer movie is coming out this summer.
PL had 'Star Trek' and Star Trek is about to be reborn in 2009.
PL had 'Batman', another new Batman film is about to come out. 

It all makes good business sense to me.


----------



## ClubTepes

SUNGOD said:


> And unless it affects you directly does it matter that much whether "Made in the USA" is on the box or not? All that matters surely is that we get the kits! Again Polar Lights, Moebius and Monarch can't solve the job problems in the US and there's nothing you can do about that.


I'd pay more for a kit that said "made in the USA".

There is a growing movement in this country to find that on a label.

If I have a choice, and comparable quality, I'll go with the US product. 

I think you think about it a lot more if you happen to be closer to that sector of society.

If one isn't in that sector, perhaps if THEIR job is safe, then what does everyone else matter. So long as they have enough money to live far enough away from those affected, or even better, a 'gated community' that keeps the riff-raff out.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

hmmmm.Universal, eh?

don't they own the rights for the movie version of the Serenity?


hmmmm...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hmmmm.Universal, eh?
> 
> don't they own the rights for the movie version of the Serenity?


Ooooo! 

Shiny!! 

That get's my vote!! I'd have to get at least three of those if Serenity came out! TV version, movie version & "Reaver-ized"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman

ClubTepes said:


> The timing of Tom Getting back into a lot of these properties makes a lot of sense.
> 
> PL had 'Speed Racer' and a Speed Racer movie is coming out this summer.
> PL had 'Star Trek' and Star Trek is about to be reborn in 2009.
> PL had 'Batman', another new Batman film is about to come out.
> 
> It all makes good business sense to me.


 
PL had Universal Monsters and Universal is now remaking THE WOLFMAN.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


I hope the Warner license will include this DC Comics property:










- GJS


----------



## gruffydd

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


Hey Tom - just saw this. You made me smile. Thanks so much for that.


----------



## kit-junkie

ClubTepes said:


> I'd pay more for a kit that said "made in the USA".
> 
> There is a growing movement in this country to find that on a label.


:thumbsup: We need those manufacturing jobs. Don't get me wrong. I'm for free trade as long as it's _fair _trade.


----------



## SUNGOD

ClubTepes said:


> I'd pay more for a kit that said "made in the USA".
> 
> There is a growing movement in this country to find that on a label.
> 
> If I have a choice, and comparable quality, I'll go with the US product.
> 
> I think you think about it a lot more if you happen to be closer to that sector of society.
> 
> If one isn't in that sector, perhaps if THEIR job is safe, then what does everyone else matter. So long as they have enough money to live far enough away from those affected, or even better, a 'gated community' that keeps the riff-raff out.




Are you really sure there's a growing movement? I don't think most people care these days (rightly or wrongly) where things are made as long as they're of good quality (and unless people, the environment and animals are noticeably being badly exploited) . It's a global market now whether we like it or not. 

I might be wrong but kit companies and manufacturers seem to me to be among the more responsible businesses about. 

I wish Britain and America weren't losing manufacturing jobs to the far east but as I said, there's nothing we, M,M and PL can do about it. You can't expect companies like Moebius and Monarch (who are small companies) and Polar Lights (which as far as I know isn't a large company either) to not go where it's cheapest to manufacture. Maybe certain companies shouldn't be taking their business from the US to China but I think it's a totally different thing with kit manufacturers. 


You and Junkie might be prepared to pay more for M.I.US to be on the box but I'm sure there's people who won't (some people want ALL kits to be next to nothing in price as it is). I mean what are you going to do.......not buy their kits cos they're made in China?

If you're going to attack anyone attack certain American (and British) film and tv companies who charge such extortionate licence fees, attack politicians for selling off assets abroad, rising diecast and plastic prices and not to mention fuel costs. 

Plastic kit manufacturers have a tough enough time as it is. If their products turn out to be bad then sure don't buy their stuff and complain if you don't like it (I'd be the first in the queue to do that if I think a product sucks) but otherwise give them a break.


----------



## buzzconroy

lindberg reissues are made in usa with high grade styrene, some of that china styrene makes me wonder how much styrene is really in the plastic, just doesnt feel like styrene in my opinion.
Buzz


----------



## F91

Yep, I think Glencoe still does stuff here in the good ole USA too.



buzzconroy said:


> lindberg reissues are made in usa with high grade styrene, some of that china styrene makes me wonder how much styrene is really in the plastic, just doesnt feel like styrene in my opinion.
> Buzz


----------



## Mark McGovern

SUNGOD said:


> ...If you're going to attack anyone attack certain American (and British) film and tv companies who charge such extortionate licence fees, attack politicians for selling off assets abroad, rising diecast and plastic prices and not to mention fuel costs...


Right you are, S.G.!! *LIGHT YOUR TORCHES AND* *GOOOOO!!!!!*

Mark McGee, I think I just channeled Lionel Belmore...:freak:


----------



## kit-junkie

buzzconroy said:


> lindberg reissues are made in usa with high grade styrene...


*joins Lindberg fan club--reaches for wallet* :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

If we stop having things made in China and bring the jobs back to the USA, the jobs will only be taken by illegal Mexican immigrants anyway. 

How do you have a world economy if every country only buys things made within their own borders? Come to think of it, was there ever such a time in history? People have been bartering, trading and buying goods and materials made elsewhere for as long as civilization has existed.


----------



## F91

That's great John, the problem is, virtually every country we trade with has higher import tarrifs than we do.


----------



## the Dabbler

I think a lot of this is getting attention now due to the spotlight put on it by politicians for their own interests. Also the fact that many former "third world nations" have become 2nd and 1st world nations.

I harken back to my youth in a log cabin at the confluence of the Allegheny and Monongahela where they form the mighty Ohio, when folks boasted of their "quality" possessions such as: precision German tools, Swiss watches, Chinese silks, Italian shoes, Hong Kong suits, French wines, Dutch Delft china, Ad Infinitum.
The thought then was: "Let those that do something well ( and cheaper) do it"

The idea was best put in the '80's by Bill Buckley when he said:" You can't have a guy making $10 an hour buying a car from a guy making $15 an hour!"

( Prices subject to change )


----------



## scotpens

buzzconroy said:


> . . . some of that china styrene makes me wonder how much styrene is really in the plastic, just doesnt feel like styrene in my opinion.


Yeah, makes you wonder how much cornstarch and MSG is in it!


----------



## the Dabbler

Not to mention surplus dog food or lead.


----------



## spocks beard

Hi mr.Lowe! I have just read that you are making a comeback with the polar lights line,And wish you the best! I'm sure you have some great projects in store for us in the future. Good luck!!


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> How do you have a world economy if every country only buys things made within their own borders?


Ask China. They sell everywhere, but only buy their own. Their economy is booming.

Manufacturing will stay there as long as they keep their dollar well below ours and we will happily go on with buying more foreign products than is good for our economy because nobody looks at the big picture. We're so short sighted...


----------



## aurora fan

Always happy to read good model news! Thanks for sharing and much sucess!


----------



## Dave Hussey

F91 said:


> That's great John, the problem is, virtually every country we trade with has higher import tarrifs than we do.


Perhaps - but don't forget that the US has a free trade agreement with Canada (the US' biggest trade partner).

Now if you want to see something simply immoral guys - why is it that virtually any car that I could buy up here is thousands of dollars cheaper in the US? The Canadian dollar and US dollar have been on par for quite some time now. That free trade agreement is not helping me! A Honda Accord that costs $24,495 in the US costs $30,090 up here. Same for allmanufacturers - domestic and import.

A bigger battery and alternator does not cost $Six Grand!

Imagine the models I could buy with all that money in my pocket!

Huzz


----------



## F91

Huzz- "free trade" is an oxymoron!!

Maybe you should buy a model of an Accord........:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

F91 said:


> That's great John, the problem is, virtually every country we trade with has higher import tarrifs than we do.



I might be wrong but I'm sure I remember hearing that the US has some of the highest import tariffs in the world.

Check this out for a start.......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4374502.stm


----------



## SUNGOD

buzzconroy said:


> lindberg reissues are made in usa with high grade styrene, some of that china styrene makes me wonder how much styrene is really in the plastic, just doesnt feel like styrene in my opinion.
> Buzz



That's great if they are but I wonder how long that will last. I haven't noticed any kits from China having sub standard styrene at all and I build aircraft and armour kits from the likes of Trumpeter and Dragon plus others. The kits they are making are far better than anything that used to be made in Europe or the US. That's why companies like Dragon are huge in the armour modelling arena because they offer such mind boggling quality. You can buy a 1/35 Tiger or Sherman tank for about £30 and the boxes are stuffed full of things like individual track links, photoetched metal, metal gun barrels etc, etc. 

Airfix over here have only recently got back on their feet because they realise that they have to make good kits and their manufacturing's all done in China.


----------



## toyroy

kit-junkie said:


> ...Manufacturing will stay (in China) as long as they keep their dollar well below ours and we will happily go on with buying more foreign products than is good for our economy because nobody looks at the big picture. We're so short sighted...


Manufacturing will stay in China as long as they have billions who will work for 3 cents a decade. When they get to our situation, manufacturing will move to Madagascar, and the Chinese won't know what to do, any more than we do now.


----------



## F91

SG- The article you linked to doesn't address the value or rate of lumber tariffs , but the actual implementation of them. The Canadian Govt. wasn't doing what the US Govt. wanted it to do (missile defense and Iraq), so it fudged on NAFTA a bit.BAD Canadians!!!! The overall duties and fees applied to imports to America is less than 3%. There is no other industrialized country with that low of a rate. Tends to shift jobs offshore.




SUNGOD said:


> I might be wrong but I'm sure I remember hearing that the US has some of the highest import tariffs in the world.
> 
> Check this out for a start.......
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4374502.stm


----------



## Dave Hussey

Rich - LOL!

Actually, I'm going to give it a few months to see if these guys get real on car prices up here. If not, I'll pick up a Toyota Camry next time I'm stateside. Toyota Canada will honor warranties on Toyotas purchased in the US - and I know of a shipper in Tampa Fla who will ship the car to a depot within walking distance from my house.

And I'll buy lots of Moebius kits!!

Huzz


----------



## F91

Prius?


----------



## Dave Hussey

Politics among friends is always a BAD idea!!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

Proteus!

LOL!

Huzz


----------



## kit-junkie

toyroy said:


> Manufacturing will stay in China as long as they have billions who will work for 3 cents a decade. When they get to our situation, manufacturing will move to Madagascar, and the Chinese won't know what to do, any more than we do now.


How long will it be before _we're_ forced to work for three cents a decade?


----------



## mcdougall

I don't care if these models are made on the Moon...I think it's cool we have these models at all...Let's see... Monarch is a Canadian company... the models were made in China, I live in Canada and bought all my Nosferatu kits from the United States...hmmm...share the wealth! When I'm yaking away to you guys I feel like I'm talking to my buddies down the street...but you are from England, the USA,Australia(Chris) ...all around the world, and that is very very cool. I'll let the politicians worry about politics...I'm enjoying this Golden moment of modeling.:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Exactly right Mcdee!! I buy my US kits from the US. At the moment, the exchange rate helps, but I've still bought most of my kits from your country.
I found out recently who the Aussie importers of M&M are going to be, and it makes me more determined to buy from the US!! (please don't push me on this, I have issues).
I also agree wholeheartedly with what you say about the friends I feel I've made here. I haven't been here long, but I feel accepted and encouraged.Thank you one and all (sniff).:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Kumbuya m'lord Kumbuya...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie

Never mind us.Think about all those poor UK,Australians,etc. in the east.They pay a lot more for their kits than we do.The UK and France get no break from the products made in their own countries either.Might it be kits,DVD'S etc.


----------



## Auroranut

Here's a few examples of kit prices in Oz: Hawk Graf Zeppelin $179.00
Revell SRT8 $44.95
P/L Munsters $ 75.00 4 years ago.
Revell choppers $39.95.

How do they compare with US prices??????

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Yeah but we haven't got Kangaroos!:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## F91

Or Digeery doos!!!


----------



## Auroranut

Do you want some? I'll see what I can arrange........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

That's ok I'll just sit here alone in my igloo drinking a cold beer...eh?
Mcdee


----------



## portland182

Didn't MPC make the Black Hole kits?

Imagine an accurised 'Cygnus'.
Reissues of 'Maximillian' and 'Vincent'
And as a new kit 'old Bob'

And in decent styrene not the brittle stuff that was used originally


This may be a way in to a Disney licence, that could lead to Pirates of the Carribean stuff
Ah, dreams...


Jim


----------



## John P

I also buy a lot of my Chinese-made models direct from hobby Link Japan, completely bypassing any US involvement, so no American makes any money from it at ALL! 


BWAAAHHHHHAHAHAhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Auroranut

At least the Asian kits we get are in the same price range as you pay. It's a pity they don't do the same type figure kits - not that it'd stop me from buying the US stuff at all!

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> I also buy a lot of my Chinese-made models direct from hobby Link Japan, completely bypassing any US involvement, so no American makes any money from it at ALL


You probably drive a foreign car as well...


----------



## F91

Scott is an American.



John P said:


> I also buy a lot of my Chinese-made models direct from hobby Link Japan, completely bypassing any US involvement, so no American makes any money from it at ALL!
> 
> 
> BWAAAHHHHHAHAHAhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## John P

kit-junkie said:


> You probably drive a foreign car as well...


Subaru.

Made in a US plant in Ohio, IIRC.

Is every single part of your car US-made?


----------



## John P

F91 said:


> Scott is an American.


But he doesn't live here.


----------



## toyroy

portland182 said:


> ...Ah, dreams...


A lot of neat things are done in the U.S. entirely with volunteer labor. I might be willing to give some time and labor, working to produce injection-molded model kits.


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> Subaru.
> 
> Made in a US plant in Ohio, IIRC.
> 
> Is every single part of your car US-made?


Nope, but the name on the front sure is American--and always has been. Made here or not, the profits still go to Subaru in Japan. They did make some jobs, though, so I'll give them that much--even if it was only because it was getting too expensive to ship the vehicles here.


----------



## SUNGOD

kit-junkie said:


> Nope, but the name on the front sure is American--and always has been. Made here or not, the profits still go to Subaru in Japan. They did make some jobs, though, so I'll give them that much--even if it was only because it was getting too expensive to ship the vehicles here.




I love old American muscle cars like the Chevelle, the Charger, the Boss Mustang etc, etc (in fact I'm considering buying one of them) but it's only in the past few years that the US car makers have realised that they can't just sell and make their cars in the US and it's only in the past few years that we've been getting cars like the Chrysler 300C (which has sold well in Britain so far). For years American cars just couldn't compete with the likes of BMW, Mercedes (British car making was affected by strikes by the workforce) and the Japanese car makers because they had things like terrible brakes and handling. They were just designed for long straight US roads but now because of the competition they've had to up their game.

These companies have to move with the times and everything's all over the place now anyway and I don't think things will go back to the way they were. 

If anyone wants to criticise US companies for taking manufacturing overseas then 'start at the top' with the big companies and not smaller companies like Moebius who have an uphill struggle as it is. It really is counter productive and whilst the bigger companies are still taking business overseas I think smaller companies (in particular kit manufacturers who have higher costs than most other businesses) should be left to get on with running themselves as efficiently as possible.


----------



## Matthew Green

This is good news! Wonder if polar lights can get this website back too?

Great news. Very excited. Especially since my project is almost completed.


----------



## kit-junkie

SUNGOD said:


> If anyone wants to criticise US companies for taking manufacturing overseas then 'start at the top' with the big companies and not smaller companies like Moebius who have an uphill struggle as it is.


I never intended to criticize any company, only to express my concern about the current situation. All I said, originally, was it would be nice to see Made In USA again.


----------



## gareee

I'd like to see NEW zingers, loke the old zingers line, but with modern cars.. or maybe even some new fantasy themed cars.
And give me the big movie Klingon ship and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## F91

Big Drej!!!! Big Drej!!!


----------



## Auroranut

Been into the recreational pharmaceuticals have we, F91?

Chris.


----------



## F91

Hwat???:freak:


----------



## otto

Thats why the Drej didnt sell, she just wernt big enough! Make her 3 feet tall, if she dont sell then, make a 5 footer!


----------



## Auroranut

I never saw the Drej alien here in Oz- what are they like? I always wished we got Crash Bandicoot too, but we never did.

Chris.


----------



## John P

Last American car I we was a '77 Mustang, and my wife a '78 Maverick. Both of them always had problems, several breakdowns. When each of them finally just stopped working on us, we both got Subarus, and we've bought them ever since. It was incredibley rare for one of the Subes to crap out on us - I can only think of two breakdowns over my last four cars, a broken timing belt and a dead generator. Each of them has lasted 100k miles, at which point it's my tradition to go get a new one. My wife's last one lasted us 12 years. She decided to to replace it with a Mini Cooper this time just because she thought they were cute. Yes, an English car made in Germany.

Sorry, but I'm not gonna buy something just 'cause it's made in the country I happen to live in, if there's something more reliable and of better quality available made elsewhere. Pride of place is nice, but letting it override common sense and rule your life is silly.


----------



## F91

My 95 Ford Ranger has 150k on it and I just drove it from Seattle to Eugene and back. Hell, I'd drive it to Jersey, Right now.


----------



## buzzconroy

nice to see high quality again- all I am saying I have lots of amt warp kits made in china, I ended up selling them, all junk.The lindberg styrene is not oily ,or feels like abs/styrene.
The vintage kits like the raider,warrior, first run monsters, the styrene was top notch, easy to sand.
I buy alot of tamiya 1/6 motorcycle kits, the styrene is top notch also, made in japan, chrome is high quailty.
For now I am staying away from most made in china kits, until they start getting better quaility materials and control, except for monarch kits.
I am off my soap box.
Buzz


----------



## CaptFrank

My 2004 PT Cruiser has 16,000 miles on it. I only drive it to the
store, or work (when I get it).


----------



## deadmanincfan

200,000-plus miles on my '96 Geo Metro...my first new car. Sorry, had to throw my 2 cents worth in...


----------



## deadmanincfan

Oh, HECK yeah! LOVE to see a Wonder Woman kit! That was one of the Auroras that always eluded me!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Auroranut said:


> I never saw the Drej alien here in Oz- what are they like? I always wished we got Crash Bandicoot too, but we never did.


Here's a review on SSM. Personally, I have three of the kits & want to tackle them someday, maybe in a dio of some kind. Lit up, of course!

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/Other/jj_drej.htm


----------



## kit-junkie

John P said:


> Pride of place is nice, but letting it override common sense and rule your life is silly.


I have a '96 Ford Taurus, with 145,000 miles on it. It's my go to work car. It purrs like a kitten and growls like a big cat when I "stand on it". I've only had to replace a wheel bearing. How's that for reliable? 

The mid 70's through mid 80's Fords were trouble, I'll admit. 

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming. :thumbsup:


----------



## xr4sam

Got an 02 F150 SuperCab with 115,000 on the clock, and all I've done is change the battery. I do, however, have to clean the mass airflow sensor so the stupid "Service Engine Soon" will go out.


----------



## Dirt

Mr. Lowe;

Incredible news! I'm so glad you decided to return to the business! :thumbsup:

I'd like to suggest a kit, (of course!) Re-issues of the Munster Koach and Dragula! The Koach was re-issued a few years ago, but the Dragula hasn't been out since 92, when it was part of a Blueprinter mail order kit.

It'd also be really sweet if you could make a 1:18 diecast of the original Dragula. The one that Joyride made was of a replica Dragula and not the TV car. 

Again, thanks for returning to the old haunt! (I've barely been here since you all left. I'll be back more often now. )

My best,
Dirt


----------



## Auroranut

Thanks Prince of Styrene II for the link. It looks like a fun challenge! 

Chris.


----------



## beck

hey Dirt . i agree on the Dragula being ripe for a re-ish . that's the first thing i thought when i saw TL was back in the plastic model biz .
hb


----------



## Dirt

That's the first thing I thought when I read that Tom Lowe was returning to the model making business to do some re-issues of old AMT kits. 

_*Dragula!*_

My best,
Dirt


----------



## psytce

tlowe said:


> Then why am I about to sign a license for Star Trek, Universal Studios and Warner?
> 
> Tom Lowe


:woohoo: :thumbsup: :woohoo:
I will try to buy at least 1 of each Star Trek release, but I do have some requests.....

Could you please do a Voyager, Delta Flyer, Defiant, Enterprise E, & the shuttle from Voyager. I hope I haven't asked for too much....

BTW ....Did I say PLEASE....:wave: :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## geino

Mr. Lowe, That is great news I look forward to seeing the return of Star Trek to the hobby stores.

I agree with many others I would like to see the 1/350 Trek line continued. Other kits I would like to see - 1/1400 scale ships from the Best of Both Worlds. I am working on resin versions but I would love a kit I could light.

Another suggestion - how about some sort of "generic" drydock/space dock that could be used to display our ships and light them up.

Thanks again.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Hello Mr. Lowe,

I have a hobby shop in Ablerta and would like to get connected with the new AMT. I also need Star Trek and Star Wars kits, not to mention figures and TV/novelty pieces.

Please get in contact with me, Trevor [email protected]


----------



## djnick66

Dave Hussey said:


> I note that after Polar Lights demise a few years ago, a couple of other companies appeared to fill the sci fi / horror model market niche. ...
> I sincerely hope this development does not negatively impact them.
> 
> Huzz



I doubt it. If anything it would generate MORE interest as there would be more related kits. And honestly some customers of mine think the Moebius Seaview is a Polar Lights kit... Tamiya and other companies make armor and plane kits that compliment each other...


----------



## bobsled3

Is there any possibility that the agreement with Universal Studios could lead to some kits from the new Battlestar Galactica series?


----------



## Mark McGovern

deadmanincfan said:


> Oh, HECK yeah! LOVE to see a Wonder Woman kit! That was one of the Auroras that always eluded me!


But done as a "Super Reissue" in *1/8 scale *with alternate licensed Lynda Carter head!

Mark McG.


----------



## Ensign Eddie

Hey, guys. I haven't seen this mentioned elsewhere (if it has, forgive me), but there's an interview with Tom Lowe in the latest issue of Scale Auto magazine (August 2008).

It's a neat little read about what he's been doing since selling PL, visiting the molds in Dyersville and other stuff not specifically car kit related (not that there's anything wrong with that).

He talks about how PL will be doing more licensed kits. His last comment (based on a question about Monarch and Moebius) is "With the Polar Lights brand, we want to continue reissuing exciting, classic sci-fi and figure kits, and we'll develop new ones as well."

Could lightining strike twice?


----------



## John P

One can only hope!


----------



## Auroranut

BRING IT ON!!!:hat::hat::woohoo:


----------



## Dr. Brad

kit-junkie said:


> You probably drive a foreign car as well...


I live in Canada. Despite what some people may think, even Fords and Chevys are "foreign" cars for Canucks.


----------



## Ensign Eddie

Dr. Brad said:


> I live in Canada. Despite what some people may think, even Fords and Chevys are "foreign" cars for Canucks.


My Honda Pilot, which I drive down here in Texas, was built in Canada.

So, I'm really confused...:freak:


BTW, I don't have the interview in front of me, but I believe Mr. Lowe stated that the new MPC/AMT/PL kits should start showing up around September.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Ensign Eddie said:


> My Honda Pilot, which I drive down here in Texas, was built in Canada.
> 
> So, I'm really confused...:freak:
> 
> 
> BTW, I don't have the interview in front of me, but I believe Mr. Lowe stated that the new MPC/AMT/PL kits should start showing up around September.


At least we can all be reasonably certain that our vehicles are from this planet - unless you buy from that used car dealer located near Area 51.


----------



## kit-junkie

Dr. Brad said:


> I live in Canada. Despite what some people may think, even Fords and Chevys are "foreign" cars for Canucks.


I beg to differ. I built automated assembly lines for Chrysler, General Motors and Ford, that all ended up in Canadian auto Plants, making vehicles destined for sale in Canada, the U.S. (and anywhere else people would buy them). That makes them Canadian cars as well. I think my Chrysler Mini Van was made across the river. I guess we drive a foreign car too.


----------



## John P

I think my Subaru was made in Ohio...


----------



## Auroranut

I have an all Australian Holden Barina.( It's actually a badge engineered Suzuki Swift!!). It'd have trouble pulling the skin off a rice pudding.........

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

I once owned a Pacer... which, as we all know... was made in hell
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut

I was thinking about hooking up an old Sunbeam hair dryer to my air filter. The extra 1/50 of a lbPSI should double my HP and torque figures!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad

kit-junkie said:


> I beg to differ. I built automated assembly lines for Chrysler, General Motors and Ford, that all ended up in Canadian auto Plants, making vehicles destined for sale in Canada, the U.S. (and anywhere else people would buy them). That makes them Canadian cars as well. I think my Chrysler Mini Van was made across the river. I guess we drive a foreign car too.


I was just kidding around of course, but what I really meant is that Ford and GM are US companies, and, regardless of where they are made, Canada ain't the US. There aren't any big Canadian car companies.


----------



## TAY666

Just bumping this thread so those that are getting excited about Round 2 can find the info again.


----------

